# What is your hidden talent?



## Barbara L (Nov 27, 2005)

*Your Hidden Talent*





You're super sensitive and easily able to understand situations.
You tend to solve complex problems in a flash, without needing a lot of facts.
Decision making is easy for you. You have killer intuition.
The right path is always clear, and you're a bit of a visionary.
*What's Your Hidden Talent?*
http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourhiddentalentquiz/

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi (Nov 27, 2005)

*Your Hidden Talent*






You are both very knowledgeable and creative.
You tend to be full of new ideas and potential - big potential.
Ideas like yours could change the world, if you build them.
As long as you don't stop working on your dreams, you'll get there.

*What's Your Hidden Talent?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourhiddentalentquiz/


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 27, 2005)

*Your Hidden Talent*




You have the power to persuade and influence others.
You're the type of person who can turn a whole room around.
The potential for great leadership is there, as long as you don't abuse it.
Always remember, you have a lot more power over people than you might think!
*What's Your Hidden Talent?*
http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourhiddentalentquiz/


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 27, 2005)

That is a good description of James!

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 27, 2005)

Your natural talent is interpersonal relations and dealing with people.
You communicate well and are able to bring disparate groups together.
Your calming presence helps everything go more smoothly.
People crave your praise and complements.


----------



## cara (Nov 27, 2005)

I´m the same as piccolina ;o)


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 27, 2005)

***Your Hidden Talent***

You have the power to persuade and influence others.
You're the type of person who can turn a whole room around.
The potential for great leadership is there, as long as you don't abuse it.
Always remember, you have a lot more power over people than you might think!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 28, 2005)

You have the natural talent of rocking the boat, thwarting the system.
And while this may not seem big, it can be.
It's people like you who serve as the catalysts to major cultural changes.
You're just a bit behind the scenes, so no one really notices.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Your Hidden Talent *



You're super sensitive and easily able to understand situations.
You tend to solve complex problems in a flash, without needing a lot of facts.
Decision making is easy for you. You have killer intuition.
The right path is always clear, and you're a bit of a visionary. 

Whoa, Barb and I seem to have a lot in common!! 
*However my real hidden talent is to pick up things from the floor with my toe...*


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 28, 2005)

* Your Hidden Talent * 



 You are a great communicator. You have a real way with words.
You're never at a loss to explain what you mean or how you feel.
People find it easy to empathize with you, no matter what your situation.
When you're up, you make everyone happy. But when you're down, everyone suffers.

Cameron and Grace


----------



## crewsk (Nov 28, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> *However my real hidden talent is to pick up things from the floor with my toe...*


 
Hey, I can do that too!


----------



## BigDog (Nov 28, 2005)

*Your Hidden Talent*




You're super sensitive and easily able to understand situations.
You tend to solve complex problems in a flash, without needing a lot of facts.
Decision making is easy for you. You have killer intuition.
The right path is always clear, and you're a bit of a visionary.
*What's Your Hidden Talent?*
http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourhiddentalentquiz/


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 28, 2005)

Bigdog just copy paste the picture of what you are. It works much better.

Cameron


----------



## middie (Nov 28, 2005)

*Your Hidden Talent *



Your natural talent is interpersonal relations and dealing with people.
You communicate well and are able to bring disparate groups together.
Your calming presence helps everything go more smoothly.
People crave your praise and complements


----------



## Dina (Nov 28, 2005)

My hidden talent is drawing and painting.  I don't do it much anymore since I don't have the means to buy the canvas and special art paper.  When I retire I'm going to invest in an easle and special art supplies and paint by the ocean.  Awww...nice to dream.


----------



## Dove (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't know what it is..  I can't find it.

How do I find it?


----------



## Dove (Nov 28, 2005)

cara said:
			
		

> I´m the same as piccolina ;o)


 
Me too***Marge~Dove


----------

